# Okay; What did Santa Bring?



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Every year some one asks whats's on their Christmas wish liist but I didn't see it this year so I'll ask, what WW item did Santa bring? I'll start, I got what was on my list last year, a Veritas medium shoulder plane….NICE! Can't wait to make some shavings.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I got a Fruit Cake. I may be one of the few people that eat them and don't give them as a gift the next year.

I also got a LED light to put on my band saw. 110 and battery with 7 LEDs made by WoodRiver, magnetic base to stick to the tool.

Some 5 yr old Cheddar Cheese and some old fashioned Ginger Beer. Very stout stuff.


----------



## ehegwer (Nov 18, 2009)

Santa came a few days early for me - in the form of a $250 Home Depot Gift Card. So I picked up a couple of things needed for my current project, a Dewalt Jigsaw and a set of Dado Blades.


----------



## wuddan (Jul 22, 2007)

Like Karson, I got a fruit cake also. I'm the other guy that likes fruit cake. Oh, and by the way, I got a compass for drawing circles. The grade school compass I've been using wasn't working any more.


----------



## Navtrtl (Dec 19, 2009)

Santa just brought me a budget for WW stuff. And a fist full of guns.


----------



## rherring3 (Feb 23, 2009)

Got a Triton 3 1/4 hp router, Rockler Bench Cookies and a Jet dust system. Great Christamas!


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I got the horizontal router table, sold by MLCS, and the trim router kit by Marvel, MLCS, the table was easy to put together, but I haven't tried it out yet, same with the router, it does seem to be well made, and sturdy.


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

I got a Milwaukee 12" Sliding Miter Saw. Merry Christmas!


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I got two HD gift cards, work boots, work socks, insulated coffee cup, couple nice flannel work shirts and Stanley drill/drive set. Didn't notice before, but HD had some pretty cute gift card holders; apron with pouch for card and what looked like little level that held card.

Happy and content that family accepts my addiction.

Best of greeetings to all !!

Steve.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

Gift cards to Woodcraft!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Gift cards to Lowes and a socket wrench set…......................... and a box of licorice from my wifey…...................lol She knows how I love my licorice.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I got a GPS. My WPS (wife positioning system) was getting expensiive.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL…................That's a goodone.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I received a L&N Medium Shoulder plane; I have been lusting after it for a while.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Santa got me a Ridgid 6 1/8" jointer, the JP0610 that's been on close-out…he worked the local Home Depots and lucked into one. He paid $214 for it. 

I asked Santa why he didn't just have his elves make one, but he said it was too heavy for those little runts!


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Santa was very good to me. he brought me a SuperNova2

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005199/4174/TEKNATOOL-SuperNova2.aspx

And the insert I needed

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005199/2891/1-8-TPI-RH-Insert.aspx

A Slow Speed Grinder to sharpen my tools

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2004605/19002/8-Slow-Speed-Grinder.aspx

A Leather Apron

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17200

Sorby Calipers

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2465

A Face Shield

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2003705/2024/Face-Shield.aspx

And a Gift Card from Rockler, a bottle of homemade wine (third year in a row and my nephew makes pretty good wine), and cookies!

That was all from family, I got me an DCK265L 18V Li-ion 1/2" Drill/Driver and a 1/4" Impact Driver Kit

http://www.dewalt.com/us/products/tool_detail.asp?productID=22892

And a DCK470L 18V Li-ion 1/2' Hammer Drill, Reciprocating Saw, 6-1/2" Circular Saw, Flexible Floodlight Kit

http://www.dewalt.com/us/products/tool_detail.asp?productID=22889

And a DC9180C 18V Li-ion Battery and Charger Kit

http://www.dewalt.com/us/products/attachment_detail.asp?productID=17730

All in all a Great Christmas! Now I'm well supplied to start doing some wood turning.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

No fruitcake, thank heaven. I got a couple new shirts, two sets of really good guitar strings, a book on all the western movies you ever saw, a badly needed dog training collar and best of all my girls are here from California! AND my thumb is mine again!!! Oh, I bought myself a pair of good cowboy boots with my bonus money.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Lee Valley gift cards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

I got a set of books and a dvd about Sam Maloof. Very nice. Nobody stand down wind of Karson!!!! LOL.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

My wife and I decided to buy a king size bed with all the extras that we always wanted. Looks like head board is in the making soon. Early Christmas: I got seven new pieces of equipment for the shop at Thanksgiving.

God Bless
tom


----------



## kshipp (Jan 21, 2008)

I got a dial indicator with magnetic base, magnetic digital angle gauge, Painter's Pyramids, Milwaukee Compact Li-Ion driver, torque driver, and light; picture frame clamp, strap clamp, pipe clamp, Bosch Xtra-Clean Jigsaw blades, pack of sandpaper, and a few books about woodworking.
Great Christmas over all.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Woodworking-wise… a Makita 10.8V Compact Lithium-Ion 2-Pc. Combo Kit and an electric pencil sharpener for the shop. My brother, when not laughing at my black and decker screw gun, decided I needed 'professional' tools. ;-) They are nice and my wife has, unfortunately, already decided they fit in her hand just fine.

Woohooo!


----------



## jimofsanston (Oct 15, 2009)

None of the above, only clothes and a camera lens for my SLR camera. And a very long long honey do list for this coming year.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

well , i got my life back !
and a shirt ,
and i did get a fathers day card ,
wishing me a happy birthday ,

for christmas !

she finally sent one after 4 years !


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

My husband gave me 14 piece Porter Cable forstner bits, jointing router bits (finger, locking miter, and reverse), a pocket knife (so I'll stop using his)and a shop stool that has John Deere on the seat. I think it matches my tractor….Hehe.

Lisa


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I got the wife a first class plane ticket to see the kids in Phoenix. I got one for me too since I didn't want her to fly alone. My kids got me some ebony and zircote and some cookies from Rockler. The grandkids gave me smiles, hugs, kisses and loads of laughs. Best I ever had.


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

All sorts of stuff… Ridgid cordless drill, Ridigid Cordless impact, Osbourne Miter Gauge, and bought myself a Fein Multimaster at a deal. Hope everybody had a great Christmas


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

Glue Line Rip blade, box joint blade set, Wixey height gauge, some Transtint dye, dust collector parts, a new (old) Greatful Dead CD and sadly…no fruitcake….and a new project list.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Santa hasnt been able to visit yet. I have been on duty, and still am, until tomorrow morning. Hopefully he will be able to visit when I get home in the morning. Merry Christmas everyone and have a safe and Happy New Year!!


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

I got a new sweatshirt, an I.Q. puzzle book and what I really wanted… a fire extinguisher for the shop! I'm a happy guy.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Heavy-duty drill press, industrial Shop-Vac, and a complete set of scratch cutters for a Stanley 66 from Lee Valley, yeahhh!!
Oh, and the LJ site re-sent me 42 notifications today of PMs and new messages to my "Dumbest Christmas Gifts" thread from 2-3 days ago. That's okay, though. It's all good!


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

In response to "WHAD-JA-GIT" I will list them in order of importance:

1. I woke up. 
2. Wifey woke up.
3. My Kids and Grand Kids are doing well
4. My Siblings are doing well.
5. I got the LAST coat of ArmRSeal on my first Granddaughter's step stool. It's still drying. Poppy gets to deliver it on Sunday.
6. A DVD.. No, not THE MLW Tool Box (already had that), but the Inglorious Basterds. Should be entertaining

Oh.. I almost forgot.. wifey got me one of these:

The Veritas Twin Screw Vise , 24" center to center capacity for my work table.


----------



## bluchz (Mar 1, 2009)

I am a fruitcake, but i got a Dust Deputy. and some gift cards! Very happy!!!


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

A large bottle of Gentleman Jack, with their new style engraved sipping glasses. It just doesn't get any better than this….


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Santa got me a LN bevel up smoothing plane !! A couple of woodworking magazines I've never seen and some pretty, warm sweaters for reading them!


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm jealous closetguy… finished the last of my Gentleman Jack last week


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

A good Christmas.

Got the Jet 18 inch band saw I had posted about. Decided that for $800 the Rikon deluxe 14" was better. I let the guy know and he called me and dropped the price to $600. So I bought it. It's in very nice shape

Also a gift card to Lowes

A bit collection for the Makita drill driver I have.

And lots of clothes.

Dave


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

i got an ipod with the touch screen, hello 21st centery.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

The most important thing I received this Christmas was the smile on my wife's face when she opened my gifts to her… (One of which resulted in a "well, now you have to build a shelf for this"...)

WW related: A set of Wixey gauges (digital angle, digital caliper, digital blade height), a set of Bessy clamps, budget for a drill press, and years subscription to _Wood_ magazine.

The last is particularly interesting, the LOML scoured the places I leave magazines and counted the woodworking magazines I'd bought. _Wood_ and _Shopnotes_ were neck-and-neck and well ahead of the rest of the pack - so she decided on _Wood_ "because it had a picture of Norm on the cover". 

Non WW: A new pair of fleece lined slippers, and a bottle of 15yr old Glenfiddich.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

One additional Item of note to that which I already posted. My father passed back in April of this year; He was a Master Chief Boatswains Mate in the US Navy. He served in the post WWII occupation forces, Korea & Vietnam. While my brother and I both served in the Navy only my father and I had crossed the equator (Shellback). My two wonderful sisters had his Shellback Certificate custom framed & mounted as a Christmas present to me. Generally speaking few things are capable of bringing me to tears; this one did.

God bless all of you! Count your blessings if you have friends and family no matter what distance may separate you.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

3 24" clamps, can never have to many clamps. Every year my wife buys me clamps in 3's, not pairs??? Oh well in another 20 years I might have enough clamps!!!!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Right now I'm at Methodist Debakey Hospital here on Fannin, right in the heart of the Medical Center! Santa brought me a quadruple bypass!! And I feel great!! I'm going home Sunday, to my cat, and garage. I sure am going to miss all the pretty nurses here!! Especially Lauralei, Stephanie and Grace!! Man they sure do hire the pretty ones here!! I'm going to enjoy these last few days, then it's back to the crib!! Shoot, they even brought me a piece of angel food cake for my Birthday!!


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

Let's see, a Forrest WWII 40t ATB thin kerf saw blade, Worksharp wide blade attachment, Pinnacle leather turners apron, Benjamin Best 8 piece M2 HSS lathe chisel set, Pinnacle drill press table, 2 ten packs pocket MSV dust masks, a bit of cash, Woodcraft GC and a Sony Cyber-shot digital camera so that, hopefully, the pics I post will be of better quality. Even better were the great comments from those who recieved my pens and things as Christmas gifts and the joy of giving to my family.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I got a pair of band clamps, a set of Benjamin's Best HSS roughing gouges, a set of Bejamin's Best Versa Chisels. I also got an X Rocker Pro Pedastal chair to replace my aging, and ailing hi back leather office chair… The built in subwoofer and vibration feedback make for a GREAT massage when playing Quake….


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Funny you should mention band clamps, db. loml got me a set of those, only not really. I am now the proud owner of a set of five ratchetting tie down straps! LOL Now I guess I'll have to go buy a trailer!

I'm still chuckling about this the day after. Priceless!


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

John she must have spoken with an expert customer service rep at our local HD to pick them out. They are very knowledgeable folks there.

Your neighbor in Jensen

Rat


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Nothing directly woodworking related but directly Lumberjocks related. A new computer w/ Win 7, 1 TB hard drive, 8 GB ram and best of all a 27" wide screen monitor for these old eyes. Best wishes for the New Year to all.
Larry


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Santa left me a Frued thin kerf rip, a crosscut, a combo and a miter saw blade. He dropped off a Wixy angle gauge and a through dovetail jig.
Son in Okinawa sent me a Ryoba and 2 extra blades and a Japanese wooden hand plane….Very pretty one.

Non-WW…..shirts and stuff.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I got a Hoffman haunching machine and just to make it all perfect…....Santa sent me the invoice for it too


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

We had a minimal Christmas this year. I got some new jeans and an external hard drive for my computer. There's nothing on my computer that warrants backing up, but on the other hand, having new pants means I now have a "new", serviceable set of grubby pants for shop work - something I'd been lacking for some time.


----------



## TwangyOne (Apr 21, 2009)

My wife loves me too much, she got me the Grizzly G0555 14" band saw I'd been pining over for months. The parents, sister, and grandma got me a ton of quality measuring equipment I'd been needing (squares, digital height gauge, etc.), and also a Craftsman 12v Hammerhead Auto Hammer. Can't wait to play with that auto hammer 

Now I definitely feel obligated to make them stuff for their birthdays (not that I hadn't been planning to anyways). Glad I spent all that time making my wife the jewelry box for Christmas since she splurged on my band saw!


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

As I said before, I am santa. LOL The kids and grandkids had a good Christmas, and i did buy myself a new Norm shirt. I'm breathing, so life is good.


----------



## ldubia (Dec 26, 2009)

My wife bought me a pen wizard and a bunch of bird houses. The pen wizard and I made a bee line for the shop and made a pen with flutes in it. (drool, drool.)

Good thing she gave me the tool last or she wouldn't have seen after that. ;o) LOL


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Patron*: David your gift trumps all.
*Karson*: Your fruit cake should keep a long time if you pour some brandy over it every 6 weeks and keep the cake sealed. Old fashioned tiered Wedding fruit cakes are made so that the top layer can be used as a Christening Cake for the first born - no joke, that's a fact. But it looks like your 5 year old cheese may be a re-gift from maybe 2 or 3 years ago, so just cut the little green bits off and enjoy.
*My received gifts*: Grizzman sent me a Sauer Kraut for Dummies book. A1Jim gave me a copy of his Rags to Riches book and Tools - a Hessian sack and a highway map with designated likely beer can deposits.
Charlie: Gave me a carving of a middle finger mounted on a base with the inscription "Up Yours" 
Karson: Sent me some smelly cheese and a regifted Belly Button Lint Cleaning and Maintenance Kit.
I also received some slated re-gifting items, so at least I am ahead for giving gifts next year. There was also some nice stuff: A wixley digital angle finder, 2 Freud saw blades, 4 - 48" bar clamps and an Incra Miter 1000SE.
*My best received gifts*: A Fart Machine from my Grandkids. Having Christmas with all my family. Coming up to my first year LJ anniversary. Having my extended family of LJs and sharing knowledge and humor with.
It has been an excellent Christmas. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Roger:

My uncle was a baker in Canada and I remember the wedding cakes stored at our house because we had a big unused room. He made the wedding fruit cakes many months before the wedding so that they could age. I also remember the hard Almond icing that was on the cakes.

Mine is about 1/2 gone. I don't find too many of the family taking any while I'm not looking.

I hope that the Belly Button brush comes in handy. I have an outty so it didn't fit.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I heard that Christmas was almost cancelled this year. They say that Roger told Santa that he had been good all year and Santa nearly laughed himself to death. Any truth to that Roger???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Karson*:
Yes those wedding cakes used to be made several months before the event and were usually "bandy infused" every few weeks and resealed. When the date for the cake's event was near, it was taken out of the sealing, placed on a cake board and covered with with a thin layer of plum jam. It was then covered with a generous sealing layer of almond marzipan and then a sealing layer of Royal Icing (hard icing). Decorations where then added etc. Once the cake was sealed with the hard icing it was virtually entombed and if not disturbed would keep for 2 years.
A gift I forgot to mention before: My wife gave me a full years' supply of Viagra ! - Yes 5 little blue pills. In fact I have only 4 left now and have made an appointment to see a doctor as it has been 12 hours now, and I need to get to the workshop shop and do some sawing, but at this time I don't intend to switch to Judaism.
BTW Thanks for the Belly Button Kit, I knew it was from you as I recognised the lint in the brush!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Gary*:
It really depends who you ask. My wife, family, dog, LJ's, Mental Health patients, the prison population and Jerry Springer ALL LIED to Santa about me. In contrast my answer to Santa was very positive - let's face it you find a LOT of people who speak bad of you when you are perfect - something I have to live with. Ahhh


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I heard that Christmas was almost cancelled this year. They say that Roger told Santa that he had been good all year and Santa nearly laughed himself to death. Any truth to that Roger???


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Roger:

I heard that Viagra was great before you went to the workshop. It keeps you back away from the saw and your hands from reaching the sawblade.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes Roger….I understand. Those who think they know everything are very annoying to those of who do!!
lol


----------



## SawDustNeophyte (Nov 30, 2009)

Wife got me a Milwaukee 12v Li-Ion Drill and my dad surprised me with a 10" sliding compound miter saw. Now I have to finish the shop cabinet counter top to put in the saw and fence. Lots of work ahead.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

My Best gift was a late one but the best, a nice long talk with my main bud David. Thanks for your time bud your the best. Happy new year David and the rest of the gang too.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes Roger….I understand. Those who think they know everything are very annoying to those of who do!!
lol


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

I got a bowl rest for my Powermatic.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Karson*: WOW! What a great alternative use and so very safety concious too. They should add this to Woodworking Safety Courses. You never know, since you came up (mmm) with this extra usage of the product, you might want to get in touch with the manufacturer and have them add it to a list of benefits. They may be willing to pay you a finders fee for the solution, besides anything that will give you 4 hours of uninterrpted safetly in the shop is not a hard pill to swallow.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Karson, fruitcake, 5 yr old chedder and ginger beer, are you sure that your not in heaven??


----------



## Hix (Jun 4, 2009)

Santa sent me to see my out of state kids….nothing is better than that!
He also got me the Hal Taylor rocking chair plans, a bunch of clamps, a collet chuck set and a 10" disc sander.


----------



## Brian024 (Feb 2, 2009)

I did not get one thing WW related, instead I got; a PS3 game system that me and my brother are "sharing", odds and ends, and most importantly…..money. I ended up going to Woodcraft and got infeed/outfeed tables for my planer, some Wood River K-Style clamps which were on sale, and a much needed roller glue bottle.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

SWMBO got me the Jet Bench Spindle sander along with the extra 3 inch drum…. Took advantage of the Powermatic/Jet 15% off sale after Thanksgiving. and some Painters pyramids.
So a new power toy, three healthy kids and the best wife in the world… couldn't ask for more.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Karson, Roger, please don't tell the makers of Viagra about the other uses of it, they will raise the price, and 3 pills a day is all I can afford, I would have to cut back to just twice a day.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

I got 2 DVD by Cindy Drozda:
*Fabulous Final Box
*Finial Star

Merry Christmas


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Matt*: Glad to know the bypass went well, that's a great gift, and pretty nurses fighting over you? - man that is icing on the cake.
*woodsmithshop*: You can get a lot done safely on 3 pills a day. I'm pretty sure *Papadan* must be on your schedule too, he certainly generates more sawdust than anyone I know. But don't do anything silly like *Gary* did and use it as a push stick - I bet you never noticed how high pitched his voice was? I think *Karson* must have let the cat out of the bag for profit, - noticed how many new expensive tools he's got latetly? AS for me I have to come up with a plan to make my remaining 4 pills prudently available for prime projects, but I have not disclosed any info to the manufacturer.


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

Got Nick's books on how to make a strip kayak! Life is good!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I had a Veritas Merry Christmas:
-Veritas Dovetail Saw
-3 Veritas dovetail markers (1:6, 1:8, and 14°)
-Veritas apron plane with the leather holster

See the pattern here? SWMBO wants a new cabinet for her sewing room, and has commented a couple of times that she really likes "the look of dovetailed drawers." Pretty smart, isn't she!


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I got cash which I immediately gave to Rockler for a Jet Air Filtration System. I hope to give it a good workout this week.


----------

